# A "Masonic Police Department"?



## My Freemasonry (May 5, 2015)

​

Three people (two men, one woman) are in hot water for impersonating police officers by creating a "Masonic Fraternal Police Department" in Santa Clarita, California. From the website of KHTS AM in Santa Clarita:

_County prosecutors filed a complaint against three men sought by Sheriff’s Department officials last week in connection with charges they organized a fake police department and pretended to be officers._ 
_The court documents accuse three men — *David Inkk Henry*, aka Rudolph Rusell, 46; *Tonette Denise Hayes*, 58; and *Brandon Kiel*, 31 — with charges that include perjury by declaration for calling the “Masonic Fraternal Police Department” a state agency, and impersonating a police officer._ 
_The allegations stretch back to January, and allege that the three men introduced themselves, in a uniform, as their own police agency, which is against the law._
_The investigation is being handled by the *Emergency Operations Bureau* of the* Sheriff’s Department*, which released few details, citing “an ongoing investigation.”_
_Santa Clarita Valley deputies made three arrests Thursday, when a search warrant was served at a Canyon Country home on Linda Vista Drive, and at least two men were charged with impersonating a police officer._ 
_A website for the group lists the following information:__“The Masonic Fraternal Organization is the oldest and most respected organization in the “World.” Grand Masters around the various states are facing serious safety concerns for their Jurisdictions and their family members. The first Police Department was created by the “Knights Templar’s” back in 1100 B.C.”_ 
_A website identifies the group’s “chief of police” as “Chief Henry.”__The group’s website also claims to have deeper roots than “other police departments,” because it was “here first.” The organization’s page claims to have a headquarters in Beverly Hills. A call to an 818 number listed there was not answered._ 
_Henry could face six charges: three counts of perjury pertaining to alleged claims over the fictitious police department, and three counts of impersonating an officer._ 
_Hayes and Kiel could face six charges, with  five counts of impersonating an officer, and another count citing unlawful use of identity._ 
_All three were released on various bail amounts and due back in court to answer to the charges._​
The group's website contains little information other than this:

_The Masonic Fraternal Organization is the oldest and most respected organization in the “World.” Grand Masters around the various states are facing serious safety concerns for their Jurisdictions and their family members. The first Police Department was created by the "Knights Templar's" back in 1100 B.C. _
*The Masonic Fraternal Police Department, (M.F.P.D.) is the Knights Templar's!
When asked what is the difference between The Masonic Fraternal Police Department and other Police Departments the answer is simple for us. We were here first! We are born into this Organization our bloodlines go deeper then an application. This is more then a job it is an obligation.
The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) is a Masonic Sovereign Jurisdiction (Municipality) located within the incorporated City of Santa Clarita, California. The Chief of Police is Honorable Grand Master David Henry 33º was elected and is Governed by a Grand Supreme Council, and 33 Masonic Jurisdictions. He currently oversees a 1/2 Million members throughout the United States.
We are not “Sovereign Citizens’ nor do we condone terrorist activity, sovereign citizens or clandestine! 
The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) provides services to Masonic Sovereign Grand Masters and their Masonic Jurisdictions, as well as other Fraternities, Sororities and Greek Organizations. Masonic Fraternal Police Department will be located in 33 other states, including Mexico City. We support all law enforcement agencies. Our mission is to preserve the integrity, honor and legacy of our Founding Fathers, Masonic Organizations, all Grand Masters and their Constitution /By Laws. We will uphold our sworn obligation to protect Sovereign Grand Masters and their jurisdictions. *_
When asked what is the difference between The Masonic Fraternal Police Department and other Police Departments the answer is simple for us. We were here first! We are born into this Organization our bloodlines go deeper then an application. This is more then a job it is an obligation.

The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) is a Masonic Sovereign Jurisdiction (Municipality) located within the incorporated City of Santa Clarita, California. The Chief of Police is Honorable Grand Master David Henry 33º was elected and is Governed by a Grand Supreme Council, and 33 Masonic Jurisdictions. He currently oversees a 1/2 Million members throughout the United States.

We are not “Sovereign Citizens’ nor do we condone terrorist activity, sovereign citizens or clandestine!

The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) provides services to Masonic Sovereign Grand Masters and their Masonic Jurisdictions, as well as other Fraternities, Sororities and Greek Organizations. Masonic Fraternal Police Department will be located in 33 other states, including Mexico City. We support all law enforcement agencies. Our mission is to preserve the integrity, honor and legacy of our Founding Fathers, Masonic Organizations, all Grand Masters and their Constitution /By Laws. We will uphold our sworn obligation to protect Sovereign Grand Masters and their jurisdictions.
The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) is a Masonic Sovereign Jurisdiction (Municipality) located within the incorporated City of Santa Clarita, California. The Chief of Police is Honorable Grand Master David Henry 33º was elected and is Governed by a Grand Supreme Council, and 33 Masonic Jurisdictions. He currently oversees a 1/2 Million members throughout the United States.

We are not “Sovereign Citizens’ nor do we condone terrorist activity, sovereign citizens or clandestine!

The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) provides services to Masonic Sovereign Grand Masters and their Masonic Jurisdictions, as well as other Fraternities, Sororities and Greek Organizations. Masonic Fraternal Police Department will be located in 33 other states, including Mexico City. We support all law enforcement agencies. Our mission is to preserve the integrity, honor and legacy of our Founding Fathers, Masonic Organizations, all Grand Masters and their Constitution /By Laws. We will uphold our sworn obligation to protect Sovereign Grand Masters and their jurisdictions.
We are not “Sovereign Citizens’ nor do we condone terrorist activity, sovereign citizens or clandestine! 
The Masonic Fraternal Police Department (M.F.P.D.) provides services to Masonic Sovereign Grand Masters and their Masonic Jurisdictions, as well as other Fraternities, Sororities and Greek Organizations. Masonic Fraternal Police Department will be located in 33 other states, including Mexico City. We support all law enforcement agencies. Our mission is to preserve the integrity, honor and legacy of our Founding Fathers, Masonic Organizations, all Grand Masters and their Constitution /By Laws. We will uphold our sworn obligation to protect Sovereign Grand Masters and their jurisdictions._
_God Bless the United States of America!!!!! _​
Continue reading...


----------

